# diet: fibromyalgia and chronic fatique



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

hi. I have had irritable bowel and FM for almost five years. At one point, I was so sick that I couldnt do anything but sleep for almost six months. I saw doctors took meds,ect. nothing worked. I then went to school to study natural health and through the help of another herbalist, I have managed to get through the last eighteen months with only one attack that lasted one week. The reason Im sharing this today, is that I find there is such a lack of information on FM and natural remeidies. There is alot that people like us can do ourselves to help. The first is diet. Diet is crucial, because, research is being done to show that there is a link between chemicals, preservatives, pesticides,ect.. and the increase in musclular disorders such as FM. As well, sometimes people have food related allergies that trigger FM. For me wheat is off limits. When I eat something with wheat, I suffer for days. When I stopped eating wheat, the symtoms inproved by 75%. Caffine too, this sends me into an attack that can last for a week(this is why I had the last attack). There are also supplements that can greatly releive muscle pain and weekness, I have found that malic acid/magnesium taken 1000mg daily is most helpful. Before I started this I was so week that I could hardly find the energy to drive. I know there is no magic bullet, but I beleive with some dietary changes most people can learn to manage FM better.------------------shayHerbalist


----------

